
Show HN: Purple Theme for JupyterLab - shahinrostami
https://github.com/shahinrostami/theme-purple-please
======
wodenokoto
It looks great, it really does, but the problem with theming things like
Jupiter notebooks / labs or RStudio, is that the theming doesn't extend to the
graphs (which would be unreasonable to expect and would also be in the way if
they did) and so the big white plots become quite jarring against the calm
dark theme.

~~~
shahinrostami
Thank you, glad you like it. You're right about the theme not applying to the
plots, I did try applying similar colours/transparency to my interactive plots
(Plotly) but it was not worth the trouble in the end! Instead, I have a
"preamble" cell that I always include in every notebook that sets these
colours for me.

